# DIY CO2 12gram canisters



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey guys, though it would be a good idea for everyone to share links on anything informative on shrimp keeping. If we all contribute a piece of research then we can all share a large databank of info for keeping our shrimps at they're best. Share the link on a NEW THREAD followed by a summary. That way, everything will be organized and the replies can be solely directed to your opinions on the matter.

This setup is dedicated to nano shrimp tanks no larger then 15 gallons.

Below you will find a step by step method to building one of these.
I've already built one and the following are some tips you could use.

-Important to use Teflon tape 
-make sure you have 2 proper sized wrenches to tighten everything until your palms turn white.
-Especially from the adapter to the 1/2-1/4 brass fitting. That one was very difficult to get snug. 
-The needle nose valve is very sensitive so open it very slowly or it will dump half a canister of co2 into tank in a split second. 
-once completed, place it into a clear bowl with water and check for leaks
-On ebay it's called Quick Change 12 Gram 12g CO2 Adapter
-Overall I find this to be the most effective as there is no co2 swing and I'm able to shut off when I turn out the lights compared to the yeast setup. Plus it's very easy once set up. All I have to do when the co2 runs out is unscrew the adapter and replace the 12g co2 cartridge with a new one, screw back on. Voila!

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...267-diy-regulated-co2-nano-pico-aquarium.html


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Hey thanks for sharing this info - i've been looking for an alternative to the sugar and yeast method. How long does the co2 last you? and what was the total cost of assembling everything? Thanks.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow.
I'm actually impressed. I still think I would need pictures (photographic brain here) but I'd like to try it.


I have 2 1L DIY bottles into a nano diffuser and it's too irregular to maintain consistency and pressure, and too bulky to hide.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Well 1 x12g container lasts me about a month at 1 bbpm for a 6 gallon

They have a 40 pack from canadian tire for only $25, which is cheaper then on ebay and at less then a dollar per month it's a great deal.

The set up was easy. The adapter was $15 with shipping off ebay (takes about 2 weeks) and the brass fittings and needle valve and teflon was $15 after taxes. So it's gonna be $30 for the setup then extra for the co2. They also have the 12gram canisters in 5 and 10 pack. 

If you want the photo, just use the link above and it shows you everything you need. Mine looks identical except the pink Teflon tape. They only had white so I guess I wasn't able to strut my breast cancer awareness.

This is by far the easiest co2 setup I've used and no mess or bakery smell. It's a professionally made DIY.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

I just ordered my adapter off ebay, can't wait till it arrives so i can set it up  Thanks again for the info and help.


----------

